
SIMILE Project - iamwil
http://simile.mit.edu/
======
SwellJoe
We use the TimePlot charting library for our systems data analytics graphs.
It's mind-bendingly awesome. Really easy to use, as well, though we have to
massage the data a little bit before serving it out (because it can't handle
quite the density of data our tools gather).

------
philogb
If you're interested in JavaScript data visualization libraries you should
check out the JavaScript Infovis Toolkit hosted at <http://thejit.org>. It was
based on five papers regarding different infovis techniques, from Treemaps to
Hyperbolic Trees.

------
th0ma5
these guys are great! a very friendly mailing list too, and neat projects to
say the least

